# Question - location



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

If you could relocate anywhere you wanted to for work; where would you relocate to for fishing?

Warmer would be better.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Northernfisher said:


> If you could relocate anywhere you wanted to for work; where would you relocate to for fishing?
> 
> Warmer would be better.


Honestly, I would stay right here in Michigan. Second would be Alaska, third, Montana.

That is just due to my preference of fish I like to chase, but doesn't solve the "warmer" issue, but then again, I'm not a person who enjoys hot weather.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Trout King said:


> Honestly, I would stay right here in Michigan. Second would be Alaska, third, Montana.
> 
> That is just due to my preference of fish I like to chase, but doesn't solve the "warmer" issue, but then again, I'm not a person who enjoys hot weather.


Thanks for the reply.
I think it has a lot to do with preferred fishing style. I am a casting person. 

Tarpon Springs in Florida was great for me. The Keys might have even been better. Reds, snook, bonefish, and offshore if you like it. Hurricanes and hot is the issue there.

I agree you have to love Michigan for all of is inland lakes and rivers.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Northernfisher said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I think it has a lot to do with preferred fishing style. I am a casting person.
> 
> Tarpon Springs in Florida was great for me. The Keys might have even been better. Reds, snook, bonefish, and offshore if you like it. Hurricanes and hot is the issue there.
> ...


One of these days I will go to Florida for some fishing. I heard it is a blast. We were in the Keys a few years ago, but with the busy schedule for the couple days there, I didn't get the opportunity to wet a line. Next time, it's on! 

My wife's aunt lives on Martha's Vinyard, she says I need to come fish stripers and jump on her friend's tuna boat. Seems fun, but I'm not sure Tuna fishing fits me, just like you, I'd rather cast than troll or just reel in a fish on a charter.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Trout King said:


> One of these days I will go to Florida for some fishing. I heard it is a blast. We were in the Keys a few years ago, but with the busy schedule for the couple days there, I didn't get the opportunity to wet a line. Next time, it's on!
> 
> My wife's aunt lives on Martha's Vinyard, she says I need to come fish stripers and jump on her friend's tuna boat. Seems fun, but I'm not sure Tuna fishing fits me, just like you, I'd rather cast than troll or just reel in a fish on a charter.


I have a friend I fish stripers with off of Rockport, MA. They are fun. We throw plugs and flies.

Try to find time to fish Florida it is a great place to fish. I have never made it to 1,000 Islands (Southwest Florida) but I have a friend (Okay I am lying about all the friends) that says it is their favorite place to fish. Snook, Sea Trout, Redfish,............

The 1,000 Islands in the St. Lawrence has always pulled at me to stop and fish when I have passed through the area for work. It looks like it should be smallie heaven.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Besides MI, I suppose if you'd like to moderate winter a bit and not have to put up with that oppressive FLA/Gulf Coast constant heat/humidity, a few places that might fit the bill would be:
1) Eastern TN-around Knoxville
2) North Central AR- Mountain Home
3) Northern California- various places, but Sonoma would be great for starters.
4) OR-Southern WA
5)Colorado-various locations.


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Michigan's great but if it were solely for the fishing, Lower Florida Keys, somewhere west of Marathon and East of Key West. Hooking up on a large Tarpon or Permit will change the way you look at the sport. I love trout and steelhead fishing up here but there's nothing like fishing the flats for fish over the 100# mark. I lived in Collier county for a bit, and it was horrible but there's something different once you get south of Key Largo. The weather, attitude and lifestyle are completely different.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Somewhere at or south of Highway 90 in Louisiana.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

For fishing, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, or NW Ontario, in that order. Montana would be a close 2nd. 
I'd have to say those places fit my personality more so than the Florida keys but I am not against a vacation from the great white north. If I lived down south I'd have to buy sunscreen by the pallet load.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

REG said:


> 3) Northern California- various places, but Sonoma would be great for starters.


Interesting - I would have never thought of that part of California. What is there to fish for in that area?



cordesr1 said:


> I love trout and steelhead fishing up here but there's nothing like fishing the flats for fish over the 100# mark.


I have fished the Tampa/Tarpon Springs area a lot and have to agree with your statement about flats fishing. I love just leaving the boat home and going wade fishing.



HUBBHUNTER said:


> I'd have to say those places fit my personality more so than the Florida keys but I am not against a vacation from the great white north.


There is a lot to be said for snow birding isn't there?

I would have thought someone would have mentioned Maine. Maybe the "warm" threw that out the window.

I have fished the Charleston SC area and that area would appear to have a lot of promise. Some nice redfish fishing.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Northernfisher said:


> Interesting - I would have never thought of that part of California. What is there to fish for in that area?


There's bass lakes like Clear Lake, Sacramento River and delta for stripers, shad and LM bass, also trout/salmon/steelhead rivers like the Feather, trout lakes up toward the mountains, ocean fishing and some pretty good wine.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Detour Village without question. Fantastic fishing for everything that swims in Michigan waters is within a 20 minute boat ride, and you are still barely on the mainland. Plus nearly untouched Canadian waters close by as well. Second place is where I’m at now - the SCR delta. Check back in a year to see if my choices have flipped.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

When I retire I hope to spend my summers in alaska, spring and fall in Michigan and a month in the keys during the winter.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> When I retire I hope to spend my summers in alaska, spring and fall in Michigan and a month in the keys during the winter.


I hear you. Michigan really is a sweet spot to fish with its big lake fishing, small lake fishing, and river fishing. Florida beats it in some ways but, alas no steelhead. 

Oh for that spot that has it all and is warm, and that you do not have to travel from.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> If you could relocate anywhere you wanted to for work; where would you relocate to for fishing?
> 
> Warmer would be better.


Eastern Washington state, east of the cascades. A bit rainy in early summer but little to no snow in winter and it does not last. Plenty of salmon fishing in the rivers. Most locals don't bother with perch and look down their nose at brookies. The Columbia has not only salmon and sturgeon but lots of other fish too. The area also has surf and offshore fishing. A little drive west to the Okanagan and some large trout in the lakes. 

The hunting is not bad either, especially for waterfowl. Season is way longer than Michigan and the limits are more liberal. They also have deer, elk, moose and gamebirds. FM


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Sonoma would not be my choice for N. California. If I was to stay in this state, without worry of work and a desire for warm weather and fishing opportunities it would be in the Redding area.

If you are more inclined to fish the brackish or salt then I would suggest closer to Sacramento. A lot of it depends on what you prefer to fish for. I'm a fly rod trout junkie and really like the rivers out of Redding.

If you or anybody ever visits this state and likes to flyfish, you would love fishing the Pit, McCloud or upper Sac. The Pit is my passion. Typical Pit river rainbow in the vid with most trips being 25-50 fish.


----------

